# ubuntu 12.04 LTS out



## Easy Rhino (Apr 26, 2012)

early reports say that unity is MUCH better than in previous releases. i think i will give it a try tonight. has anyone messed with it?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 26, 2012)

Be-careful, I was reading a few nights ago they are having some problems with a few Nvidia gpu's and drivers.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 26, 2012)

I have it on my laptop which has a mobility radeon hd 3650. The fglrx drives are kind of loaded, kind of not. Ubuntu is still reporting VESA but amdcccle comes up with AMD drivers. Who knows, it works and Minecraft kind of runs at 1920x1200. I think I need another drive to give it a try on the tower for the hell of it. I don't think it wants to install on a RSTe raid.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 26, 2012)

I've been using ubuntu since 9.04 and have liked it. I am going to install 12.04 on my x2 cruncher this weekend.


Installed and loving it.


----------

